# B&B -Brake light stay on!



## V-Dogg (Nov 14, 2009)

Parked the 02 2500 hd on Thursday at about 1 PM.Came out Thursday night about 7 pm and saw the breaklights on reflecting off the garage door. Truck was dead and put the charger on.I took the charger off about 10-11 pm as it showed a full charge,and the break lights were off.Went to leave this am about 11am and the tail lights were off.Went to start the truck and it almost did not start.Got it started and the tail lights were on.Had to leave and when I got to my destination I got out and the the tail lights were off. Came home ,parked in garage and TL were out.I just walked out into the garage and the TL are on. Pressed the pedal several times and still on. Disconnected the wires from the break light switch and the lights are still on??? B&B help or any one feel free to chime in.


----------



## V-Dogg (Nov 14, 2009)

Was out trying to figure it out.Pushed on my trailer brake controller and it did not light up like it should.So on a wim I unplugged the harness that you wire the brake controller to and .... the brake lights went out??? Pushed on the pedal and lights came on,released pedal and lights off.So I assume it has some thing to do with the brake controller???


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think you are on to something. Keep the trailer brake controller un-plugged for a while and keep a close eye on the brake lights. If all is good, then you just have a crapped out brake controller. I've seen brake controllers do some weird things sometimes.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Exact same thing happened to my 99', my guy backed into a snowbank and squished the trailer plugin. Causing the tail lights to stay on.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would look at the trailer plug. Seen a few bent pins cause issues.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;1036391 said:


> I would look at the trailer plug. Seen a few bent pins cause issues.


Or much more commonly internal corrosion, causes the rear lighting to do all types of strange things.In fact it's the very first thing I go after on any truck when there's any strange lighting issues.

If it still has the OEM 7-way plug disconnect the harness right at the rear of it. I think you'll find the lights then work fine and you'll probably also find corrosion in the plug.

Happens on all of them, not just a GM.


----------



## V-Dogg (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks all!, I'll start trying some of these things.I'll update on what I find.


----------



## V-Dogg (Nov 14, 2009)

I checked the plug out and it was perfect.No bent prongs and corrosion.I didn't think they were bad as I pull trailers alot and keep the plug electrical greased,and keep a eye out for corrossion. Does anyone else think it is a bad brake controller as DeereFarmer suggested??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

V-Dogg;1036480 said:


> I checked the plug out and it was perfect.No bent prongs and corrosion.I didn't think they were bad as I pull trailers alot and keep the plug electrical greased,and keep a eye out for corrossion.


Did you also disconnect the plug on the rear side and check there for corrosion? That's where I find most of it because greasing the front side keeps that end corrosion free but no one thinks to maintain the back side.



V-Dogg;1036480 said:


> Does anyone else think it is a bad brake controller as DeereFarmer suggested??


Sure it could be, but you also mentioned "tail lights" in your first post. Those wouldn't be affected by the brake controller. Or did you mean brake lights? If so, then yes the controller may be the cause.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think he meant brake lights, but B&B is dead on with checking for corrosion where the factory 7 round pigtail meets the wiring harness. That can be a mess of corrosion.


----------



## V-Dogg (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, I did mean break lights sorry my bad.No I did not check the back side of the plug I will do that next. Thanks!


----------



## V-Dogg (Nov 14, 2009)

I checked the back side of the plug and the 3 or 4 others that went into a central block in the rear and they look like they came from the factory. I plugged the brake controller back into the "fuse" block this am as I was pulling a trailer and the brake lights were on and the controller did weird things. I assume the controller is shot?? What do you guys recommend for a very good controller-Techa??? what ever that name is. As always all advise is much appreciated!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tekonsha P3 or Prodigy


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm with 2Cor on that. Either one is great.


----------



## V-Dogg (Nov 14, 2009)

It was the trailer brake controller! Bought the Takonsha P3 as suggested and it is awsome. I've never seen a trailer stop so nice!!Thanks for all the help and advise every one!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Excellent!


----------

